# Andrew Lloyd Webber speaks out against school’s charge for music GCSE



## eugeneonagain

Taking into account that Lloyd Webber is a representative of the current Conservative Party in the House of Lords, his 'passionate' stance is at odds with the general policy of the party he represents. They allow schools make charges like this.
When the original story was published the usual suspects in the Daily Mail comments section went to town with the: 'don't have children if you can't pay for them', 'give up smoking and you can afford it..' comments.

Music instruction has suffered greatly since I was at school. It's seen as an 'optional' extra and something you would pay for privately. Most of the actual instrument lessons are now privately taken at great cost, so I think it's obvious who takes them and then these already advantaged kids get to benefit from top-up teaching in school for free.

I don't see why art subjects like painting or pottery can be offered as standard whereas music is only a possibility.

From _The Stage_:



> Andrew Lloyd Webber has called for arts subjects in schools to be taught free of charge, after it emerged pupils in Yorkshire are paying £5 a week to take GCSE music.
> 
> Bingley Grammar School, in West Yorkshire, is offering GCSE music to students for £5 a week, outside of its normal hours.
> 
> The move has already prompted an angry response from the Incorporated Society of Musicians, which has claimed that fees for studying the arts will exclude pupils whose families cannot afford to pay.
> 
> Lloyd Webber has now joined the debate, stating arts subjects should be taught for free.
> 
> "I am a passionate believer in the importance of the arts in schools, particularly music, which transcends all languages, shades of politics, race and creeds," he told The Stage.
> 
> He added: "In our increasingly dangerous and fractured world, the arts have never been as vital as they are today and they should be free."
> 
> Deborah Annetts, chief executive of the ISM, said: "This new development is shocking and deeply troubling. Music is at risk of becoming the preserve of those who can afford it and the government must act now to ensure it is available to all. We have also written to the school asking for them to reverse their policy which may be in breach of Government guidelines."
> 
> The DfE did not respond to a request for a comment.
> 
> Bingley Grammar School did not provide a response to The Stage when contacted, but told the BBC the introduction of the "nominal" charge was "nothing to do with funding". The school said it could now offer students an "extra GCSE at a time that suits them".


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Maybe he could pay for them or start a scholarship


----------



## Sloe

Even if instrument lessons are free of charge or heavily subsidised make sure there are enough places. So children will not be put in queue and never learn to play.


----------

